

How a nerdy kid from nowhere self-published and got noticed by Larry Page - mavenave
http://www.federicopistono.org/blog/how-a-nerdy-kid-from-nowhere-self-published-a-best-seller-and-got-noticed-by-google-ceo-larry

======
holograham
not sure there is much new here. Interesting story for the guy

